# There Is A Lightweight Heaven



## bulldog1935 (Jun 15, 2016)

and it's in Steamboat Springs, CO



 
(borrowed photos from my friend Paul who's currently vacationing there)
The Classic Crank bike shop has a stable of 3sp Raleigh and Rudge sport touring bikes, all for rent


 


 
http://m.steamboattoday.com/news/20...ife-new-bicycle-shop-lincol/?templates=mobile


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2016)

They need to have at least one Schwinn Conti in there! V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 15, 2016)

are you donating to the cause?

I suspect they do, they just posted it on the Schwinn "Lightweights" page

Of course the other option is the Schwinn went to lightweight hell, which is somewhere in New Jersey 




(if you check the saddles, there is one Schwinn in the Steamboat stable)


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 15, 2016)

Very nice. $22 for a full day is reasonable. Colorado is probably the most bike friendly state that I have ever visited.  There is a 23" frame with a B72 on it that would make for a fine days riding for me.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 15, 2016)

It's also arid, keeping rust and rot to a minimum.

(dry rot is a misnomer - water is intimately involved in breaking the cross-link bonds in your rubber tires)


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice.
I have a matching set of men's & women's sixties vintage Triumphs(2nd tier Raleigh?) that I'd like to send their way.
Too bad they're 1K miles from me.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 16, 2016)

It's great they rent those bikes. They're a lot of fun to ride and are practical overall. Hopefully the people who rent them appreciate them as quality bikes.


----------

